# Canyon Bike Wandhalterung



## Pecado22 (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich überlege meine beiden Canyon Nerve XC (8.0 u. 5.0) an die Wand zu hängen, da ich den Platz besser ausnutzen möchte. (Keller ist leider nicht)

Die Bikes sollen senkrecht an der Wand hängen so am Vorderrad.
Irgendwie hab ich bedenken mit der Federgabel. Oder ist dies unproblematisch? Habt ihr eventuell Erfahrungen mit Wandhalterungen?

Über Infos wäre ich Dankbar
Gruß


----------



## Bikerpifke (12. Juli 2008)

Ich bezweifel mal das davon die Gabel oder sonstige Teile Schaden nehmen könnten. Schließlich sind die auftretenen Kräfte beim Bremsen wesentlich höher als die die beim Aufhängen entstehen.

Mfg Bikerpifke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyStolze (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe so etwas ähnliches vor... und habe auch mich auch dazu entschieden es nicht am Vorderrad aufzuhängen.

Ich werde wohl folgendes machen:

Ein Brett an die Wand wo das Hinterrad draufkommt. Dann steht das Bike senkrecht.
Das ganze ist in einer Ecke geplant, also lehnt dannd as Vorderrad an der anderen Seite an.
Sicher möchte ich es mit zwei Gurten:

Velco Hängegurt (rechts unten zu finden)

Die werden dann um den Lenker oder Rahmen gemacht. Da die Klett sind sollte das alles recht fix gehen.

Die genaue Konstruktion seh ich dann beim hinbasteln. Noch mangelt es an der Zeit


----------



## oo7 (12. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag:


----------



## Helius-FR (12. Juli 2008)

Aber Senkrecht is anders...


----------



## Bratzus (12. Juli 2008)

Musste aus Platzgründen die 2 Nerve XC senkrecht an die Tiefgeragenwand hängen -> da spricht nichts gegen!! Der Halter greift ja nur an der Felge ein, die Bikes stützen sich zur Wand ab. Hab auch mal gehört das diese Lagerung gut für die Federbeine ist, da das Öl sich so gut verteilt und bei Einsatz der Radels das Innere de Federbeine/ Dichtringe  zu Beginn nicht trocken laufen.

MfG Bratzus


----------



## G.K. (17. Juli 2008)

FOX:
Zitat Oliver Ernst von Fox aus MountainBIKE 04/2008 (unter Profi Tipps, S.70):
*Auf den Kopf:* Kippen Sie die Gabel nach lÃ¤ngerer Standzeit vor der Fahrt kurz in die Waagrechte. :::::::::: *Noch besser: Sie lagern Ihr Bike zu Hause am Vorderrad hÃ¤ngend.*

ROCKSHOX: 
weiÃ i ned, aber Ãl an den Foamringen kann nicht schaden.

Beispiel: Wandhalter Xtreme Hook in kostet 7,30â¬ bei " Rote Blume mit Dornen" Versand; maximale Felgen- und ReifenhÃ¶he ca. 87 mm


----------



## androsch5378 (20. Juli 2008)

oo7, 

das sieht gut aus


----------



## druide1976 (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hab mir welche von hier http://www.microteq.de/serv05.htm besorgt.
Funktioniert super, bin sehr zufrieden damit!

Gruß
Druide


----------



## Unregistriert (24. Juli 2008)

Ist das möglich, dass dir jemand einen überteuerten Haken und vier Bolzen verkauft hat?


----------



## druide1976 (24. Juli 2008)

Warst wohl schon lange nicht mehr im Baumarkt, oder? Wenn man dann noch Sprit und Zeit dazu rechnet... nein Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMHans (7. März 2016)

In den Staaten gesehen: Cycloc, http://cycloc.com (funktioniert auch mit MTBs)


----------



## el martn (7. März 2016)

BMHans schrieb:


> In den Staaten gesehen: Cycloc, http://cycloc.com (funktioniert auch mit MTBs)



Kannst Du bei Canyon bestellen:
https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=accessories&subcat=2721&sort=price&order=1&id=25240


----------



## Twenty9er (14. März 2016)

BMHans schrieb:


> In den Staaten gesehen: Cycloc, http://cycloc.com (funktioniert auch mit MTBs)


unverschämt teuer und funktioniert nicht mit breiten Lenkern...


----------



## Juuro (16. März 2016)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> unverschämt teuer und funktioniert nicht mit breiten Lenkern...


Ich habe da mein Nerve mit 720 mm Lenker dran hängen. Der Lenker ist dann halt leicht eingeschlagen, aber das tut der Funktion keinen Abbruch. Hält seit ca. zwei Jahren.


----------

